

Show HN: HTML5 Bitcoin Poker website - volitek

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;playbitpoker.com<p>Hey, this is my first startup project and I&#x27;m pretty excited. I&#x27;ve got to the point where I feel I&#x27;ve got something solid, and I don&#x27;t know what to do next. I haven&#x27;t had masses of people using it and testing it with the test-network bitcoins. I have tested it a fair bit with friends and it seems there&#x27;s no major problems. What should I do? Is this a minimum viable product? Should I try and promote it while it&#x27;s still in testing, or should I switch over to using real bitcoins before doing that? I&#x27;d love to hear any suggestions you might have.<p>P.S. I had https going with a self signed certificate but the browser warnings were annoying so I turned it off. I&#x27;m waiting on a proper certificate, and I&#x27;ll enable it as soon as I have it.
======
nooron
Hey! I talked to someone at the Bitcoin Conference about something similar, I
think at the Hackathon. Was that you?

Props on all your work. Since you've asked, I would say you should wait on
using real bitcoins.

~~~
volitek
Nah, wasn't me, but thanks!

------
devonbarrett
I've play around with it and like it, there's a few things which I think you
could improve, if you want to email me and chat, my email is in my profile.

------
codemonkeymike
There are some real issues in handling bitcoins. I worked on a bitcoin
exchange that was never finished because of security issues and that was a
team of 6+.

------
Proleps
Untraceable money and gambling, you're going to be rich!

------
dholowiski
Is that legal?

~~~
volitek
I don't see why not, it's not real money and hey, everyone else is doing it.
I'm going to talk to a lawyer if people start using it.

~~~
codemonkeymike
In America it is illegal to make a currency that competes with the USD.
Congress will eventually rule that Bitcoins do compete with the USD and then
yes it will be illegal.

------
asselinpaul
link for BitBargain is broken

~~~
volitek
Thanks for letting me know, fixed!

